
Usbauth: USB firewall against BadUSB attacks - rendx
https://github.com/kochstefan/usbauth-all/tree/master/usbauth
======
rendx
[https://github.com/kochstefan/usbauth-
all/tree/master/usbaut...](https://github.com/kochstefan/usbauth-
all/tree/master/usbauth-notifier) , also in Debian

usbauth: USB firewall against BadUSB attacks

It is a firewall against BadUSB attacks. A config file descibes in which way
USB interfaces would be accepted or denied. To the kernel an interface
authorization was developed with this firewall. The firewall sets the
authorization mask according to the rules.

usbauth-notifier: Notifier for USB Firewall to use with desktop environments

A notifier for the usbauth firewall against BadUSB attacks. The user could
manually allow or deny interfaces of USB devices. Every user that wants use
the notifier must be added to the usbauth-notifier group. To get
notifications, at least one usbauth rule must be specified.

